# Eclair Kidded!



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Two beautiful doelings! I'll post pictures in a little bit. The livecam is still on here - http://www.livestream.com/hickorycovefarm so you can check that out too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I see the top of a cute little goat head. :wink: 
Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww! COngratulations! And 2 girls to boot! That's awesome!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! That's wonderful! :stars:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's a pic









Madeleine on the left, Charlotte on the right


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!

What pretty little girls they are


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:stars: Congrats. Sweet kids!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Love the names too!   
Congrats on the girls!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It was scary for awhile - Maddie was so big! - but it all worked out beautifully with no complications. No need to be scared, just was because it was the first time. Mom actually "caught" them, I was too nervous to do it! 

Charlotte had me worried, she seemed to not be warming up even after she was all dried off, but her temp is up to 102.3 and she seems to be doing fine now. 

Maddie's front legs are a bit crooked - it's like her hooves are curling in. They're bending forward just above the hooves. A friend said she had one last year who did the same thing and someone told her to use vet wrap to keep it in place and that did the trick for her. 
If you think she needs selenium, I have selenium and vit. E gel.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute girls  Grats :thumbup:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think the turning under of the feet you are talking about will probably straighten itself out in a couple days. Or you can use vet wrap. Congrats on the good babies and healthy mama!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

The newborn dose of Selenium/vit. E gel certainly wouldn't hurt. Congrats on two beautiful girls!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Linz!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars: :leap: :leap:   :wahoo: :wahoo: :dance: :dance: arty: arty: :hi5:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Few quick questions/concerns: 

Eclair went out to graze today for awhile and doesn't seem as interested in the kids tonight. Charlotte is who I'm worried about most - she's the smallest and had a rougher start. Doesn't seem to be as interested in nursing as Maddie, but her belly feels ok. Also her poops are still black tar. Eclair also doesn't seem to be as interested in her as she is in Maddie - wouldn't say she's rejected her, just not as interested. 

Eclair has a slightly elevated temp - 103.7. I did milk her out some because she needed it, her udder isn't hard or lumpy. She passed all the afterbirth and we didn't have to go in during delivery. 

Maddie's legs are better.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats on two lovely little does!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute..... :thumb:


----------

